# Mazuri. Sometimes or all the time?



## Travis (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm just curious what everyones opinion of whether you should do Mazuri all the time or some of the time.

Personally, I have mazuri out all the time for them to munch on. I will give them greens a couple times a week, even if they don't really touch them. lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 11, 2016)

Any time.
Every time. 
Some times I feed less if I have a lot of other foods available to me.
Some days they eat 100% good old Mazuri.
The only issues I've had are that sometimes I'll have a tort or two that after eating Mazuri for a while, will shun other foods for a few days in a hunger strike looking for more Mazuri.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2016)

I only offer it once or twice a week for my young tortoises. Even less for the large ones that live outdoors.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2016)

Because I have a terrible red ant problem, I can't feed slow-eating tortoises any kind of food that draws the ants to the food dish. My Aldabran tortoises eat fast and are finished with their food in about 15 minutes, so I give them Mazuri a couple times a week.


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm about the same way in feeding it as ZEROPILOT. Lot less feeding of it in summer months though, then only once or twice a week. Winter time more.


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any time.
> Every time.
> Some times I feed less if I have a lot of other foods available to me.
> Some days they eat 100% good old Mazuri.
> The only issues I've had are that sometimes I'll have a tort or two that after eating Mazuri for a while, will shun other foods for a few days in a hunger strike looking for more Mazuri.


WOOHOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 11, 2016)

wellington said:


> WOOHOO HAPPY BIRTHDAY


Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 11, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Any time.
> Every time.
> Some times I feed less if I have a lot of other foods available to me.
> Some days they eat 100% good old Mazuri.
> The only issues I've had are that sometimes I'll have a tort or two that after eating Mazuri for a while, will shun other foods for a few days in a hunger strike looking for more Mazuri.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 11, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> View attachment 189240


Thanks.
Sorry O.P.
We stole your thread!


----------



## saginawhxc (Oct 11, 2016)

I feed a tiny bit of Mazuri almost every meal. Moistened then spread on his greens. Not enough to be a meal, but just enough to add variety to what he is eating.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 18, 2016)

All the time, no. They need "real" food every so often in order to do the tearing, ripping, ect that the Mazuri just does not give those muscles and I would guess mental stimulation also.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Oct 18, 2016)

*I used to feed Speedy Mazuri twice a week , but it got up to 32 pellets twice a week which started to seem excessive to me ! I changed to a few every day covered with a big pile of well soaked Bermuda grass hay ! I also throw in some squash , or greens , whatever the "treat of the day" happens to be !*


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 18, 2016)

I never feed Mazuri. I never tried it. It wasn't available when he was little. Charlie eats grass, weeds, roses and hibiscus mostly. There is enough growing in our yard year round to feed him. I don't have to buy anything.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 18, 2016)

My redfoots get it every other day in the winter, much less in the summer.


----------



## saginawhxc (Oct 18, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> I never feed Mazuri. I never tried it. It wasn't available when he was little. Charlie eats grass, weeds, roses and hibiscus mostly. There is enough growing in our yard year round to feed him. I don't have to buy anything.


Now it just sounds like you are bragging.


----------



## Fredkas (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a sulcata. Sulcata get bigger, and they eat like pig and i don't want to depend on mazuri too much, it will be too expensive. Who knows what happen to mazuri in the future, the price, the availability.
I feed mazuri twice a week. He go crazy for both regular mazuri and mazuri LS. I chopped grasses and carrot along with mazuri. He never got plain mazuri, always at least mix with grasses.


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 18, 2016)

saginawhxc said:


> Now it just sounds like you are bragging.


lol! Can I help it if I'm lucky?

If I lived in a place where I had to rely on outside food sources, I'm sure I would be happy to have something like Mazuri available.


----------

